

The Critical spirit of Islam against the mass insanity of ISIS - NancyAZ
http://www.juancole.com/2014/11/critical-against-insanity.html

======
duncan_bayne
I posted this in reply to the article; it's still awaiting moderation.

=====

“Prominent among these is “iman,” the freedom of the believer in choosing to
submit, a freedom informed by the open, critical spirit that flourishes in the
most confident traditions of Muslim theology.”

What about those who embrace Islam, then subsequently reject it? All
mainstream schools of Islam teach that the penalty for apostasy (from Islam)
is death.

Here is Dr. Mukadam, Chairman of the Association of Muslim Schools [in the
UK], explaining it very clearly:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r018ohLUuL4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r018ohLUuL4)

“If it is an Islamic country, the shariah is very clear: apostasy is dealt
with the death penalty.”

You can’t make the claim that Islam encourages freedom of religion when it
prescibes the murder of those who change their minds.

=====

------
duncan_bayne
My comment is _still_ in moderation; I've fired Juan an email to enquire about
his moderation policy, which is increasingly looking like "quietly vanish
posts I don't like".

